# Input signal clipps during measurement on REW



## St. Esteban (May 20, 2014)

Hi!

This is my first post ever in one of these kind of forums, and I must say I'm very excited to see what I've been missing out for quite a while now.

Anyhow, this is my problem:

I'm struggling to get a healthy measurement on REW V5.01 beta 23 from my audio interface Focusrite Scarlett 18i20. My setup consists of an iMac with Mountain Lion 10.8.5, the Scarlett 18i20, the behringer mic ECM8000 and a couple of Adam speakers. 

After struggling all day with the calibration, I found the helpful thread "Room EQ Wizard on the Mac - an input workaround" here in HTS. I downloaded both Soundflower and LineIn, and it seems to have worked. I thought "Now I should be able to measure my sound card..."

However, during the next step, when it's time to make the sound card measurement with the sine-wave sweep from 20Hz to 20KHz, The input signal overloads and the result is... well... useless. It says "Clipping was detected in the measured input, the frequency response may be distorted as results." 

I am very new to REW, so I don't understand where the problem is. The sound card seems to be calibrated but when I measure it, the input gain overloads anyways.:dontknow:

Sorry if the format of this post is wrong. As i mentioned, this is my first post EVER


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the SHACK... Glad you joined.
You will get more responses to your question by posting one in the REW thread section. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thread moved to REW forum.


----------



## St. Esteban (May 20, 2014)

Thank you Ellis63 and mechman!

I'll see if I get something!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

All you need to do is turn down the “sweep level” in REW’s Soundcard window, or the main output level of your Scarlett. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## St. Esteban (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. 

However, I am still not able to fix the issue. 

If i turn down the sweep's volume the input signal still is way louder.

I'm just going to try again from the start. I will create a new thread with a more specific description of the issue if it happens again. Peace out!


----------



## eXoeXo (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like you have your soundcard output way too high.
I'm using a cheap MAYA44 and had to lower the master volume of it to balance the input.

It could also be the input gain of the focusrite. I know it sounds simple but it does sounds like it.
For what I could interpret, the output VU meter on REW tells you what it is generating, not the actual output of the soundcard.


----------



## jaschoon (Mar 7, 2015)

st esteban:

i have a focusrite 18i8 and am having the same issues you described. did you ever resolve this? 

any help would be much appreciated. 

j


----------

